

Invite HN: New York City HN Meetup next Wednesday, May 6th - shafqat

I'm in New York City for the week - just flew over from Switzerland and am trying to organize a small meetup next week for all hackers/entrepreneurs.<p>Starting at 6pm.<p>NewsCred will buy the first few rounds of beer! Please leave a comment if you think you can make it. Looking forward to meeting all NYC HN members and other interesting startuppers.<p>Location:<p>Lunasa Bar
126 First Avenue
(Bet 7th &#38; St Marks)
New York, NY 10009
======
agotterer
We have a Google group for NYC HN peeps.
<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>. Your best bet is reaching out there.

With that said I would come out for some beers!

~~~
shafqat
Thanks, will cross post there. I thought there would be 10 people, but now
looks like there's going to be a lot more. Awesome stuff! Can't wait to meet
everyone on this side of the Atlantic!

------
bravura
Sounds great, I'd love to do it if I'm still in town.

[p.s. My karma hits 100 and now I finally get downvotes? Sweet.]

------
indexzero
This actually happens to by my birthday, so I'm definitely down to start
things off right.

I'll be there!

------
yummyfajitas
I will almost certainly be there.

------
tm
Wow, all the way from Europe and organizing a meetup. Good inoative.

Will be there!

------
yan
Middle of the week =/

If this was on a weekend, I'd love to come out.

~~~
shafqat
Sorry about that... I figured it was a great excuse to come out in the middle
of the week and hang out/drink beers with other entrepreneurs or hackers.
(plus I head back to Europe at the weekend)

Everyone's looking for an excuse, right?

------
fortes
Assuming I can get out of work on time, I'm there.

------
hypermatt
East village even better ;)

------
kajecounterhack
Darn I'm 18 not 21 =/

~~~
joubert
This is NY, you'll be OK.

~~~
bkudria
That's not been my experience.

------
JeremyChase
Sounds good to me..

------
mattyb
I'll be there.

------
figgybit
i'll be there

